# [GRUB]Reboot aprés install de gentoo [RESOLU]

## Dark7

Salut,

Bon voila cette aprem je me suis installé une gentoo avec ulrar qui m' a beaucoup mais alors beaucoup aidé!

Donc tous marche et aprés l' install je reboot et la j' ai ce message:

```
   1.Block device /dev/sda2 is not a valid root device...

   2.Could not find the root block device in
```

Donc j' ai meme essayé de changer mon grub.conf et rien a faire!

Pouvez vous m' aidez svpLast edited by Dark7 on Thu Mar 27, 2008 7:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bio

1000€ que c'est ton driver SATA qui n'est pas compilé dans le kernel. Donc ton disque apparaît comme /dev/hda2 et ça pose problème   :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

As tu bien compilé tout ce qu'il fallait pour ton disque dur dans ton noyau et es-tu sûr que ton disque s'appelle sda (ça semble correct mais sur certaines config, ça n'est pas le cas)?

En particulier, jette un oeil attentif aux sections :

-> Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI.... (pour tout ce qui est relatif au disque et à sa carte controlleur)

-> Device Drivers -> SCSI Device Support -> SCSI disk support (doit être validé)

dans ton make menuconfig

----------

## Dark7

Je vais regarder mais la gros probleme!

Je viens de trafiquer mon grub.conf et je peux plus booter sur windows ça me met une erreur donc pourvez vous me donnez un bon grub.conf en pensant que j' ai fais mon noyau avec genkernel en attedant que j' ai une bonne gentoo et que j' ai un amd64

Mon disques dur pour gentoo est sda2 et windows ba je sais pas trop donc pouvait me faire ce fichier svp?

----------

## YetiBarBar

Si tu as gardé Windows XP (je pense que pour Vista c'est pareil mais je peux pas confirmer) sur ta partition sda1 (ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire pour un dual boot), tu peux faire :

- boot sur un CD de windows

- choisir réparer

- à l'invite de commande taper 

```
fixmbr
```

Ca t'aura dégager le grub mais tu pourras recommencer une "install" de gentoo en ne faisant que les étapes de montages des partitions, chroot puis ré-install complète de grub (installation, config, grub-install)[/code]

----------

## Bio

La config de Grub pour démarrer windows : valable pour vista, XP, 2000 ou autre...

```
title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Bien sûr tu dois remplacer (hd0,0) par la valeur du disque et de la partition sur laquelle est installée ton système windows.

----------

## Dark7

Ouai autant configurer le grub.conf et ne pas me refaire chier a réinstaller^^

Donc ça je savais donc pour ma gentoo pour mon grub.conf je fais donc ça?

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

root sd2 ou sda2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-amd64-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2 udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-amd64-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

# Uniquement pour démarrer un autre système.

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (sd1 ou bien sda1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Mais moi donc mon dossier boot et bien j' ai cette version kernel-genkernel-amd64-2.6.19-gentoo-r5  donc je dois mettre celel que j' ai a la place?

Merci de votre aide

----------

## marmotton

euh je vois que tu as mis 

```
 rootnoverify (sd1 ou bien sda1) 
```

 Il me semble que pour rootnoverify c'est la dénomination grub des disques (donc hd(0,0) pour sda1)

----------

## YetiBarBar

La notation des partitions pour grub est différente !

Ton grub.conf devrait plutot être :

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

# attention, à la ligne du dessus, l'image serait localisé sur sda1 (ta partition Win!) ce qui m'étonnerait beaucoup, à voir pour remplacer par

# (hd0,1)

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

root (hd0,1) #sda2 ou hda2

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-amd64-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda2 udev

# si ça ne boot pas tente de remplacer sda2 par hda2 dans la ligne du dessus (je ne sais plus si le 2.6.19 était déjà avec des disques SATA en sda

# ou pas

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-amd64-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

# Uniquement pour démarrer un autre système.

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0) #(sd1 ou bien sda1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Tout ce qui est derrière # est du commentaire, à virer.

Sinon, donne ton plan de partition aussi. En particulier, si il est différent de :

- sda1 : Windows

- sda2 : /

- sda3 : éventuellement swap

(surtout si tu as mis /boot séparée, il y a des adaptations à faire)

----------

## Dark7

Mon plan est bien comme tu dis donc je test tous ce que tu m' as dis et je vous redis!

Yeti je t' ai rentrer msn   :Wink: 

----------

## Dark7

Bon yatibarbar m' a bien aidé donc je boot sous gentoo aprés console qui me charge les modules youpieee

Et après deux !! rouge et la il me dis root device /dev/sda2 (enfin marche pas quoi   :Crying or Very sad:  )

et j' ai une ligne ou il dit "root device:" et je peux ecrire...

Que faire svp? allez je suis prêt du but la^^

----------

## Bio

1000€ que le support SATA n'est pas activé (je vais devenir riche).

----------

## Dark7

C' est ou pour activé stp?

----------

## marmotton

Dans lenoyau (il l''avait dis dans sa première réponse) -->recompile un kernel avec le support du sata et de ton chipset, et regarde si ça n'améliore pas les choses (au passage, désactive l'ancien support ATA si il ne te sert pas)

Au passage, vérifis que la gestion des disques SCSI est activée (il me semble qu'elle est nécessaire pour le SATA)

PS : ça c'est en supposant que ton disque dur est bien branché en SATA

----------

## angela

Hum, n'oublie pas de compiler en dur dans le kernel. 

J'ai eu un peu la meme merde avec un controle SAS :S

----------

## Dark7

Et bien la j' ai activer l' option S.. ATA et A.. ATA un truc comme ça qui étais pas activer et j' ai tester rien toujours ce probleme!

Et la je viens de mettre l' option SCSI donc c' étais tous activer a part target quelque chose donc j' ai activer, la ça compile et je test.

Sinon le bon message d' erreur qu' il me met c' est ça:

```
!! block device /dev/sda2 is not a valid root device...

!! Could not find the root block device in

Please specify another value on: press enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip...

Root block device ():: la je peux écrire

```

Voila aidez moi la je commence a saturer   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bio

Il y a au moins 1 message par semaine qui traite de ce problème, je te suggère de chercher un peu sur le forum. Il ne s'agit pas de simplement activer l'option SATA du kernel, il faut encore choisir le bon driver, recompiler le noyau, le copier sur /boot, le référencer via grub.conf, etc....

Toutes les procédures sont décrites dans de nombreux messages ici et là. Ca ne devrait pas être dur à trouver avec un peu de bonne volonté.

----------

## Dismantr

Waaa, sois un peu cool Bio  :Wink: 

Surtout sans lui donner les liens  :Razz: . Si on commence à dire aux débutants de se débrouiller, il ne faudra pas s'étonner qu'ils repassent sur Windows  :Wink: 

Ceci dit Dark7, j'ai le sentiment que ça va devenir difficile de tout vérifier à distance pour ton problème : je pense aussi, comme Bio, que  cela vient d'un pilote pas activé dans le noyau et plus particulièrement dans la section SATA, mais de là à te faire trouver lequel, là comme ça, à distance, c'est difficile.

Tu n'as pas un Gentooiste dans ton entourage, des fois ?

----------

## animemint

Le plus simple serait dans un premier temps d'avoir un noyau generic avec tous les pilotes.

Je crois que genkernel permet de faire ça (à vérifier je n'ai jamais utiliser genkernel).

----------

## Bio

 *Dismantr wrote:*   

> Waaa, sois un peu cool Bio 

 

Je n'avais pas l'intention d'être agressif   :Embarassed:   My bad

Donc pour développer un peu, il faut commencer par utiliser la commande lspci qui va te renseigner sur le matériel de ton PC. Elle se trouve dans le package pciutils. Là tu pourras identifier ton contrôleur SATA. Note les références puis, via le make menuconfig, rends toi dans la section de paramètrage SATA du kernel. Parmis tous les drivers proposés tu devrais en trouver un écrit pour ton contrôleur. Avec les informations fournies par lspci tu ne devrais pas avoir trop de problèmes à identifier le driver qu'il te faut.

Une fois ceci fait tu recompiles le kernel, tu le copies sur /boot (si /boot est sur une partition séparée assure toi que celle-ci est montée au préalable).

Tu vérifies que /boot/grub/grub.conf pointe bien vers le nouveau fichier que tu as copié sur /boot et tu rebootes en croisant les doigts  :Wink: 

Si ça ne marche pas tu peux également te créer une nouvelle entrée dans grub.conf qui sera la copie exacte de celle qui te fais l'erreur /dev/sda2 not found... mais cette fois tu remplaces root=/dev/sda2 par root=/dev/hda2. Ton PC devrait démarrer mais sans le support SATA (c'est plus pratique que toujours redémarrer avec le livecd)

----------

## Dismantr

 *Quote:*   

> Je n'avais pas l'intention d'être agressif  My bad 

 

Ne t'inquiète pas, tu n'étais pas agressif  :Wink:  ;

Sinon, ton explication est très claire, je trouve  :Smile:  J'ai eu un problème de ce genre dernièrement et c'est à peu près la méthode que j'ai suivi, mais je n'aurais pas été capable de la retransmettre aussi clairement  :Razz: .

Mes respects.

----------

## Dark7

Merci les gens!

Non je n' ai pas pris ça méchament^^ mais je suis un peu comme toi dés que des gens poste des truc 50 000 fois et que ils demande tous le meme trucs...

Mais j' avoue j' ai chercher un peu mais pas trop donc je te remercie de ton explication je vais essayer et je vous redis tous ça!

Merci

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *Bio wrote:*   

> Si ça ne marche pas tu peux également te créer une nouvelle entrée dans grub.conf qui sera la copie exacte de celle qui te fais l'erreur /dev/sda2 not found... mais cette fois tu remplaces root=/dev/sda2 par root=/dev/hda2. Ton PC devrait démarrer mais sans le support SATA (c'est plus pratique que toujours redémarrer avec le livecd)

 

Si tu choisis la solution avec hda2 en ligne de commande, adapte quand même ton /etc/fstab en conséquence.

----------

## Dark7

Probleme Résolu!!!!

Bon c' est bon fallais juste activer les drivers   :Rolling Eyes:  (tous ça pour ça et bha!!^^)

Merci a tous!!

----------

## Dismantr

T'as gagné tes 1000 euros, Bio !  :Very Happy: 

Tu fais pas profiter les copains  :Very Happy:  ? Même pas une petite tournée ?   :Sad: 

Waaa bon...

 :Wink: 

----------

